# Hedgehog Crafts!



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey guys! Doubt any of you remember me... Anyway, I want to make this topic about hedgehog crafts! Not just hedgie bags and and tents, but just fun stuff. Like I made a stuffed hedgehog out of a car wash mitt! 

I will go first! 
You take a cheap car wash mitt (i got mine at dollar tree), they are normally blue and green.
Cut off the thumb hole but leave it open
Cut off the cuff
Sew on eyes and nose. You can use buttons, pompoms, or just thread itself. Youll want to keep it fairly high up.
Turn it inside out
Sew both sides into a point. Leave the thumb hole open!!
Turn it right-side out. Stuff it with stuffing or I used kleenex once.
Sew the thumb hole! Sorry i didnt include pictures or a link, please include one if you can  

Tada! Now it's your turn to share a craft!


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

:?


----------

